# New to the website and wanted to introduce myself



## N.Jones: Music Designer (May 12, 2011)

Heh all:

I'm a music designer thats new to the community. An old instructor of mine recently directed me to this site, and after seeing it was frequented by some mad talent, I decided to join and introduce myself.

I've been in the production trade for close to a decade, I'm not the best as what I do, not the worst, some place in between by industry standards.

I've got a lot of great toys/tools that I've invested into over the years so my sound is fairly polished, but there's always room for improvement, and I've found being a part of communities like this usually aids in that growth process.

If you'd like to hear what I'm doing these days, you can find my material @ protilius.com, it would be a better way to introduce myself being music often speaks a 1000 words.

I hope to meet some great individuals on this site and perhaps secure a few new clients through networking as well. Looking forward to what the future brings

Best:
N.Jones
protilius.com


----------



## autopilot (May 12, 2011)

hey N. 

welcome !


----------



## johnhamilton (May 12, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## N.Jones: Music Designer (May 12, 2011)

Cheers all.

Would love to get to know some of the members here better.

Shoot me some links to your work

Best:
N


----------



## johnhamilton (May 12, 2011)

www.johnhamilton.tumblr.com

blogging it for the next week as my site is under construction


----------



## N.Jones: Music Designer (May 14, 2011)

That reverse piano is delicious.

Thank you


----------

